# wound exploration - CPT and ICD codes



## Samin (May 13, 2011)

can anyone help me in identifying the CPT and ICD codes for the following senario, procedure performed is wound exploration with control of hemorrhage and the diagnosis states bleeding tracheostomy tube site, surgical details includes tracheostomy tube retracted and wound identified and explored, there is old surgicel identified and blood clots removed from around the tracheostomy tube....


----------



## 00029754 (May 16, 2011)

31613 might be your best option.  519.09 complication of a trach. site


----------

